# Is the Oblivion main quest really worth it?



## Lord P13rr3

I've been playing Oblivion for quite a long time now, and, after having completed half the main quest, I'm wondering if the main plotline is really worth it. I mean, there are so many fun alternative plotlines, such as the Fighter's Guild quests and the Dark Brotherhood quests. These are fun and relatively short, compared to the long, and sometimes hard main quests.
If you've enjoyed the main quest more than all the other quests, please tell me why. I need something to plunge me back into Oblivion right now.


----------



## Lenny

I've played the game for 50 hours, so far, and I've just rescued Martin from Kvatch in the main mission. 

I'll get it done some time, but first I'm exploring and getting side missions and what not done - I'm about halfway through the Arena, DBrotherhood, Thieves/Fighters/Mages guilds, and I finished Kot9 t'other day.


----------



## Lord P13rr3

Yeah, I finished the Dbrotherhood and Arena quest so far, and in the main quest...The same as you  
I always tell myself that Ihave to do this main quest, but it always bores me to the point of quitting halfway through it. Who cares if an Oblivion gate is shut? It won't change your gaming experience, wich is, in my opinion, the greatest (and maybe only) flaw in Oblivion. Developers should really concentrate more on changing the experience as the game progresses (it would give you a way better sense of accomplishement than if a guard just came up to you saying " Hey, it' s the hero of Kvatch!", don't you think?)
Well, I'll get it done sometime, but for now, I'll focus on what else there is to do in this amazing world.


----------



## Lenny

Haha. I keep on getting a nice fuzzy feeling whenever I'm talking to someone and they say "Hey! You're that one they call the hero of Kvatch". 

I also had a great sense of accomplishment when I had more knights come to see me, and have them follow me into battle and cheer me.

I must be weird, then. 

When trying to find a place for a quest, do you ever get sidetracked by things popping up on your compass? I seem to scout out a sizeable area around each thing I'm supposed to get to before I get to it... and I haven't been back to any of them, yet.


----------



## Somni

I think the answer is both yes and no.  For satisfaction reasons, it is worth doing the main quest and you get to pick up some nice kit and I got some ok armour as a reward.  However, once I had finished it I had an overwhelming feeling of 'finished this game' and so struggled to be bothered exploring or doing side missions so I would suggest that you do what you wish to do before doing the last bits of the main quest


----------



## Duchessprozac

I have yet to complete the main quest and frankly I don't think I've lost out on too much. I got as far as having to collect the daedric artefact and kind of gave up as the one they point you to collect is a really valuable item and I couldn't be botherd to find any of the others.


----------



## dangerousdan

i have been playing on the oblivion main quest but im struggling on the great signil stone and im master of the fighters guild


----------



## Cayal

I put in a lot of time without even going to the first gate, but my character really sucks so I may have to start again.


----------



## Fake Vencar

The trick is to get over 100% reflect damage...then you are vaguely impossible to kill!


----------



## zedlav

Jaire said:


> I put in a lot of time without even going to the first gate, but my character really sucks so I may have to start again.



The game is fundamentally broken in that aspect and the best way to deal with it is downloading a leveling mod. The world scales to your character's level, so if your major skills and attributes do not directly aid you in combat (by increasing your damage output and resistance), you end up gimping your character and make the game needlessly difficult for yourself. 

To illustrate how broken Oblivion is, a link to "Efficient leveling" article in a fan-wiki. 

Oblivion:Leveling - UESPWiki

Seriously, do that.


----------



## Prefx

The last game scene is actually very visually pleasing. I wouldn't call the main quest the best thing ever produced, but it's certainly not a let-down.


----------



## Tansy

I've still not done the MQ - I keep dipping back into it and I think I'm abbout 2/3s of the way through it,  but I kinda like not having it completed. I did complete the Shivering Isles MQ anad enjoyed that, but not sure why I'm not keen to finish it, maybe I don't want to feel the game is over. Mind you I haven't played it for so long.. I think I might actually load it up and give it a blast tonight


----------



## Rae

I have finished both MQs for Oblivion (Main and Shivering Isles) and found that its best to complete the MQ all the way to the Last Gate.  Collect everything, but leave Martin hanging.  Once you complete the Last Gate, you can no longer adventure into the Gates.  Those Gates are great fun.  

I've completed all the side quests (I have a Monk who is the leader of the Assassin's Guild, the Mage's Guild, the Fighter's Guild and the Rogue's Guild) as well as outfitted the mods from SI.  My main character (a fighter) even has completed the Knights of the Nine.  

I do need to go back and play again -- currently Witcher has my attention.


----------



## Commonmind

I think the most interesting thing about Oblivion, and other games like it, is that the experience is a personal one and how you choose to play and how that experience affects you is completely different than how it affects another player. My point being: if you find yourself uninterested, why force yourself into finishing it, as it's obvious that where you found your enjoyment in Oblivion is where you spent the majority of your time?

I've yet to complete a Grand Theft Auto game for example, yet I've clocked several hundred hours into each title in the series; I never felt completely compelled to finish the games in their entirety and so I never did, but my experience with it was just as fulfilling as some of those individuals who enjoyed simply playing the game from start to finish without deviating from the main mission path.


----------



## Rahl Windsong

I finished the main quest line at least 3 seperate times and I enjoyed it each time. A lot of people will tell you that it is best to complete the game without leveling or as little leveling as you can manage because the game scales the monsters up as you level making it harder and harder.

I for one would recommend not following that strategy because it seems much more realistic fighting the higher level mobs then it does fighting scamps the whole game.

I think the main quest line is well worth the effort. I wish they had done a few things a bit different thouhg. For instance the issues with Kvatch seem to be left hanging. Instead of that they should have made it so at the end of the main questline the player was then given command of Kvatch and a rebuild of it would then be up to the player to achieve. To me that would have been a far better reward then that silly suit of armor that you have to wait two weeks for it to be made....To be honest after the first time getting that armor I never bothered even getting it when I finished the game again a few more times, that armor is so worthless.


----------



## Fake Vencar

Rahl, there is a mod somewhere on the internet (TESNexus I think) which rebuilds Kvatch after the Oblivion Gate is closed. You can buy the castle, repair it, fill it with guards etc.


----------



## sk8trkid2

I have been playin oblivion for about a week I did the main quest and it was definatley worth in the end you get imperial dragon armor( its heavy armor ) i use light armor but i collect rare aromr and weapopns and put the on display in my hous(for youtube videos) I am also finished with the arena darkbrother hood and fighters guild. but yes the main quest gets really fun towards the end. so yess do it


----------



## Pandæmonium

Fake Vencar said:


> The trick is to get over 100% reflect damage...then you are vaguely impossible to kill!



I think it's better just to get invisibility and max out your alteration magic ability. Pretty much run through the entire game without hitting anything, lol


Oblivion's main quest is pretty booring imho. The Shivering Isles quest is a million times better. The main one is booring because every oblivion gate is effectively the same, and the higher your level the more difficult it becomes (hense the invisibilty comment earlier). I basically am lv40 (150hrs of game play, every quest completed inc. side quests) and invisibility and chameleon are used around 95% of the time for the entire game. 

Oh btw Sk8 - The Dragon Armour becomes Light Armour if you're skill in that Armour is superior to heavy so i found, so it basically is melded around your character rather than just being basic heavy armour

Other than that, oblivion is awesome (Frenzy in the imperial city creates hours of hilarity!)


----------



## Rahl Windsong

Yes, I found the best sort of protection in terms or "armor" in Oblivion was just clothes that were enchanted with the soul gems that you retrieve from the Oblivion Gates when you close them. 

If you use the ones that have shield protection you can get clothes that offer the same protection as the best armor in the game and not have to lug around heavy armor pieces.

I did like the Crusader armor that was gotten when you completed the Knights of the Nine addon/expansion, other then that I gave up collection armor in Oblivion.

Instead all I did was go kill an NPC with all black clothing and then enchant them to get me the same protection a really good suit of armor offered.

Shady Sam just outside of the main city has an all black outfit that is really nice!


----------



## Wrighty2

I've never actually completed the main questline, got the highest rank in the guilds but the furthest i've got is closing the Kvatch one, opening up all the others, and carrying on running about levelling up etc. 
I didnt want to end the game god only knows when i will


----------



## kyektulu

I never rush to do Oblivions main quest, there is so much more to the game with all the mini quests.
I havnt finished the main quest once yet as im so engulfed in all the other quests created by players.
Anyways Oblivion is like a million times better when you mod it, it adds countless hours to the game and there are many people creating mini quests and even epic quests all the time.

I have enjoyed what I have done of the main quest alot, but I like closing all the gates and I dont want to rush to end the main quest as I bet that will close all the other gates that have been opened.


----------



## Brian G Turner

Do probs with the main quest - but never did just one quest at a time, but instead varied them as was doing them.

Unfortunately, couldn't finish the Fighter's Guild quest because the Azani Blackheart quest won't complete because of a bug.

But it's always nice to take time out to whack a dungeon or two still. 

Not finished the Mages quest either, or the Inn quests, or most of the Daedric quests.

Fun to ride a horse through the land and head off to any caves/mines/ruins etc that show on the map.


----------



## CyBeR

I never finished the main quest in 'Oblivion'. It's nice and all...but I'm longing for what 'Morrowind' offered more. Tried to get it to the end...but got somewhat bored halfway I think...so I did every other side-quest I could find. My vampire character is quite fun to log around in Daedric stuff, each imbued with different stuff.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

Actually, even though I finished it about 50 hours into the thing, I'm not entirely sure the main quest really IS worth it. For one, once you complete the main quest, no more Oblivion gates. (That made me sad.  I liked being able to get those sigil stones to enchant my equipment.) Second, you really don't get anything out of it except some rather crappy Dragon armor-if I remember correctly, it's classified as Heavy, and as far as Heavy armor goes, Daedric is far better.


The arena is always fun, though, especially if you've reached your peak.  Minotaur lords are always fun. 


Which has always raised a question with me.....it says that a character's "peak" is reached around level 16 or 17....but my character is level 32. Around the early 20s it said "if you concentrate hard, and with a bit of luck, you may keep from slipping for a while......" or some such like that. I always wondered what it meant by such things.....


----------



## Keldaris

Oblivion isn't worth it, play daggerfall


----------



## Triffids

Only just got this game yesterday after trading in Transformers: War for Cybertron (what a totally disappointing game).

Decided to go for warrior like i always do with RPGs. 
Anyone have any tips on what to do or not do?


----------



## CyBeR

Triffids said:


> Only just got this game yesterday after trading in Transformers: War for Cybertron (what a totally disappointing game).
> 
> Decided to go for warrior like i always do with RPGs.
> Anyone have any tips on what to do or not do?



Specialize as much as possible into blades. Most anything can be conquered easily like that. 
Also, beat the arena as soon as possible. Don't go leveling up or the arena is just gonna be a bitch later on. Do it first, get the rewards and you're set to go.
Don't explore most caves if they're not part of a quest. The reward is rarely worth it...at least at the first few levels. 
Invest a lot into lockpicking...it helps getting quests done fast. 
Also, once you're well on your way to level 20 or so, you may consider doing the Daedric lords quests. Just walk up to a deadric lord statue, and you get the quest...they're the only ones that require a certain level to complete. The rewards are BEAST (except for the trickster weapon which is junk, you can sacrifice it in the main quest). 
DO NOT sacrifice Azura's star if you're following the main quest. It is BY FAR the most useful item in the game, since it can be replenished indefinitely with souls, and Grand Level souls at that. You will cry after it if you get enchanted weapons and have lost this. 
Also, do the Fighter's Guild quests. They get quite a lot of money for you and some sweet rewards along the way. 
If you're also doing the Dark Brotherhood, try and get all the rewards in a quest. The bonuses are well worth it. 
Becoming a vampire is well worth it, long as you don't sleep often. 

Ummm...that's all I can think of right now. I'll be back with more if you're interested.


----------



## Triffids

Thanks for that CyBeR, much appreciated. I've only just left the prison last night so I've got a lot of stuff to do by the looks of it.

I was going to go for lock picking as I did that for Fallout, it was more interesting to do then hacking. 
Still not sure why i didn't get this game earlier...


----------



## Lenny

Personally, I wouldn't bother investing in lock-picking. It's something I did, and then I got the Unbreakable Lockpick...  waste of time and effort. You have to wait until you're ~level 10 to get it, but it means that you can invest time into something more useful.


----------



## Doctor Crankenstein

Agreed.

I usually just go with a open 100pts on touch skill which makes lock picking redundant.


----------



## CyBeR

Lenny said:


> Personally, I wouldn't bother investing in lock-picking. It's something I did, and then I got the Unbreakable Lockpick...  waste of time and effort. You have to wait until you're ~level 10 to get it, but it means that you can invest time into something more useful.



Oh, true. I forgot about the Unbreakable Lockpick. It's one of the daedric rewards, so yeah...don't bother too much with lockpicks if you're going after these.
Plus, if you're good enough, you don't need more than a couple lockpicks with you, even at low levels. After that, with the daedric lockpick, auto lockpick and all's well.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

Triffids said:


> Only just got this game yesterday after trading in Transformers: War for Cybertron (what a totally disappointing game).
> 
> Decided to go for warrior like i always do with RPGs.
> Anyone have any tips on what to do or not do?



Warrior is the only way to go in Oblivion. In Morrowind-at least, the PC version of Morrowind-it was possible to cheat your way to victory, but Oblivion seems to be a different matter.

The way I went with my level 32 character was a blunt weapon specialist. Tips on what to do?

Exploration, exploration, exploration. Do NOT be afraid of the Oblivion gates-seek them out as much as possible. The sigil stones you get from them are used to enchant your gear, and eventually you'll get Daedric armor from the Dremora in the Oblivion planes-that is, if you want to use heavy armor.

Also, complete the Imperial City Arena ASAP. It's a good way to gain a decent amount of money in the early game-you'll have over six thousand pieces by the time you get to be champion. Then challenge the grand champion and take his raiment when you kill him-you'll be awarded a raiment of your own, choice heavy or light armor, that has some good enchantments on it.

After that, just simply explore around. Do Kvatch early to activate the Oblivion gates around, but hold off on the rest of the main quest a while.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Triffids said:


> Decided to go for warrior like i always do with RPGs.
> Anyone have any tips on what to do or not do?


One tip to remember is your levelling. In general, it's not important to level quickly, but far more important to level _smartly_.

One common tip I would suggest is, as counter-intuitive as it might sound, the skills you will use more often should be set as minor -- and *not* major -- skills. The reason for this is simple: your minor skills take a little longer to increase. So since you'll probably use Blade, for example, a lot, it's better left as a minor skill, since the frequent use will ensure that the skill increases steadily anyway. But if you put an infrequent skill like alchemy as a minor skill, you'll have a heck of a time getting it to build up.

Also, remember that your levelling depends on how much your major skills grow. So if you grow too fast, you'll level up, but then might find yourself in a situation where you haven't had time to build your other skills. When I first started, I didn't pay much attention to the _way_ I was levelling; before I knew it, I was a Level 14 or something, with decent Blade and Blunt and other skills, but would get my ass handed to me in a fight with a mage since my skill in that area was pathetic. (All your enemies level with you, so at Level 14 I was fighting against Level 14 mages, when my own magic skills were still at a beginner level.)

Make sure you spend some effort on building your minor skills, and only then build your major skills (which is easy) so when you level up, you level up in a more balanced way. It actually requires some planning on your part to get it done right.

For more detailed information about levelling (as well as pretty much any other facet of _Oblivion_) check out some helpful wikis like the below:
Leveling - OblivioWiki, the Oblivion Wiki - Elder Scrolls, cheats, mods, and more
Oblivion:Oblivion - UESPWiki


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

I would actually disagree with DA about this one. You can easily get through the game with almost none of your minor skills, if you choose your major skills carefully. You honestly don't need all your skills if you play the game correctly.


Security? Useful, but not absolutely necessary. You can get the skeleton key from a Daedric quest that will increase security skill by 50 and is unbreakable.

Sneak? Almost useless if you're a straight-out warrior or mage.

Alchemy? Useful for getting money, but useless otherwise. Potions actually shouldn't be needed except for the early game and you can get plenty of potions.

Any magic skill for a warrior is about useless, but I suggest having Illusion solely for the fact that placing it as a major skill will give you the spell Starlight for free. It's cheap magicka wise, and it allows you enough light to see by in the dark without using torches. You can have restoration if you want, but you get Heal Minor Wounds for free at the start of the game.

Armor skills? You only need to choose one. The question is whether you find protection or agility more important. I personally go with heavy armor to allow my characters to wear Daedric, since it is much easier to find than light armors of equal rank. 


Armorer is a skill that is immensely useful. Use that even if you don't have it as a major skill.

Acrobatics and Athletics I always set as major skills as they are used almost constantly, and they allow you to run, swim, and jump faster. Higher acrobatics also allows you to survive greater falls, which can also be a lifesaver in some situations.


There really isn't any point to leveling every skill. My major skills on my main character are Armorer, Heavy Armor, Blunt-though you can have any other weapon type-Illusion, Athletics, Acrobatics, and I forget the others. But it's a good combination that got me through the game.


----------



## devilsgrin

its also entirely valid to go battle-mage in this game... giving you the best of both worlds. I usually, however, create a custom class which favours Lockpicking, Stealth, Speech, Athletics, Acrobatics, Blade, Heavy or Light Armour (depending how i feel in that playthrough - but never both), illusion, restoration and destruction

I never play a straight warrior... its just so boring. Theres little diversity, and you miss out on SO much of this game by playing a meat-head character. bethesda games are all about play how YOU like though, so if you like a warrior, play one, but give mage and rogue types a try too... or create your own class with the skills you'd like to try. 

in Oblivion, like all Bethesda games, there is no Right or Wrong way to play, and no right or wrong class. There isn't even a Best or Worst. Its all subjective, since the game is so open.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Karn Maeshalanadae said:


> I would actually disagree with DA about this one.


How dare you! 



> Security? Useful, but not absolutely necessary. You can get the skeleton key from a Daedric quest that will increase security skill by 50 and is unbreakable.


True, but it's a useful skill to have _until_ you get the skeleton key. Alternatively, you could also acquire the magic that unlocks doors.



> Sneak? Almost useless if you're a straight-out warrior or mage.


Come on! Sneaking is fun! I would much rather sneak in behind a guard and slice without his knowing than go in guns (or swords) a-blazing.



> Alchemy? Useful for getting money, but useless otherwise. Potions actually shouldn't be needed except for the early game and you can get plenty of potions.


I disagree with this. You can make some very useful potions that will make your life a whole lot easier. The most obvious example is stock up on healing potions. Or Invisibilty, for those who have a low enough magicka to not do it with a spell. Or even to replenish magicka, itself.



> Any magic skill for a warrior is about useless,


Again, I disagree with this. The ability to use magic powers for fighting (or even resisting) helps a great deal.



> Armor skills? You only need to choose one.


True. I personally prefer light armor because the heavy makes me loud and slow, but that's a matter of taste.



> Armorer is a skill that is immensely useful. Use that even if you don't have it as a major skill.


Most definitely.



> Acrobatics and Athletics I always set as major skills as they are used almost constantly, and they allow you to run, swim, and jump faster. Higher acrobatics also allows you to survive greater falls, which can also be a lifesaver in some situations.


Very important, but this is an example of a skill that should be set at minor. You don't need the hassle of being forced to level just because you've been jumping around a lot. I leave it as a minor skill, but it still builds up quickly because of how frequently it's used. This way, it frees up my set of Major skills to include something that is harder to build.



> There really isn't any point to leveling every skill.


I agree. You don't need to do that. But isn't it more fun making your character as strong as you can? I want my character to be the ultimate Thief, Warrior _and_ Mage!


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

Eh, my 32 is archmage and has gotten into the thieves guild, but, I'm not that interested in the thieves guild.


It's a moot point anyway, once you reach a sufficient level. Your health, armor score, and strength and/or intelligence and willpower will all be sufficient enough to kick any monster's rear end so hard they fly to Morrowind.


And as far as potions go, never use them. I rather like the challenge of being on my own, so to speak, until I can get armor good enough to enchant. Besides, potions will actually take up a large bulk of your inventory if you're not careful, as will ingredients. Those .5 pounds can really add up if you don't watch them. 



Edit: I specifically take both acrobatics and athletics as major skills so it ISN'T harder to level. I personally believe a character in the Elder Scrolls series won't get anywhere without being able to level up quickly. They simply don't have the health to do so.


----------



## Brian G Turner

I find characters that rely on magik tend to be pretty lame and weak. Sneak characters are interesting, but again, weak. Takes ages to kill anything, and killed easily. 

The simplest, easiest, way to play I've found is as a Nord, custom class on strength, and atronach as sign. Major in weapons in armour with alternation for ease burden, and you just trounce your way through the game. Levelled opponents just can't match you, especially once you've put a +30 damage on your weapons and +10 on strength after going through the mages quest and using big soul gems.

I tend to create multiple characters, though, playing out different skills so each plays differently. That's one of the most fun aspects of Oblivion, how customisable the characters are.


----------



## Doctor Crankenstein

> True. I personally prefer light armor because the heavy makes me loud  and slow, but that's a matter of taste.



Agreed. And you can't carry as much. And you can't jump to save your life...


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

Doctor Crankenstein said:


> Agreed. And you can't carry as much. And you can't jump to save your life...




Actually, that's not entirely true, on either account. I chose heavy armor because cosmetically, the Daedric armor looks awesome and a little terrifying. I don't know so much about Oblivion, but in Morrowind, cosmetics played a part in NPC interactions. (For instance, they would be far more impressed in a character wearing Daedric armor than a character in skivvies.)



Also, you just need to know what to look for, in both enchanting equipment (sigil stones) and accessories. If you manage to become the Archmage, in the archmage tower there's essentially an unlimited enchanting area-forget exactly what it's called-and all those seemingly worthless little rings and necklaces that you can pick up along the way have just gained FAR more importance.....


EDIT: If you become a master of any armor type, light or heavy, any armor you wear will not count towards your carrying capacity, so, on that note, it doesn't really matter what you wear in the late game. And training acrobatics and athletics can help counteract the weighing down in movement speed.


----------



## The Procrastinator

I'm currently playing a Thief, heavy on blade skills, block and light armour, and I've been upping my strength wherever possible - and I have to say I love Sneaking! I love the 6 times sneak attack bonus if you remain undetected. I'm the sneaky sort, but when I stand up to fight, nothing stands in my way! Ba ha ha!

I've concentrated a lot more on Marksman this time round, too - its come in handy.

Karn, the high level thieves guild quests are a lot of fun!

I enjoy the Oblivion main quest, but my aim when playing is not to finish the game, its to enjoy it, so I love all the little side quests, and indulging my inner dragon by raiding bandit caves and fortresses and selling the cool armour for lots of glod, glod, glod, glod!


----------



## Devil's Advocate

I'm sort of the same. I enjoy the Thief's Guild and Dark Brotherhood quests the most.

Sneaking is something I enjoy. 99% of games have you go in shooting first and asking questions later; games that I can sneak and slither my way around make for a nice change.

By the way, has anyone here played the old _Thief_ games? It's been a while, so they'll probably seem dated if you play them now, but they were really, really great. One of my all-time favourites, in fact. Maybe that's where my love for sneaking comes from...


----------



## Dearth

yes, the main quest is really worth it.  Unless of course you do not care about being a part of anything ever.  As for the main quest being hard...

you must be a new gamer, as there aren't any hard video games anymore (the majority of games anyway) and oblivion certainly isn't one of them in vanilla form.


----------



## Steve S

I think it is definitely worth completing the main quest (which is so well thought out). However, I've enjoyed the side quests just as much; it's great fun just to wander around and explore the world in the game. 

I wonder when Elder Scrolls V will appear??


----------



## The Procrastinator

I wonder that myself - I only have Morrowind (with expansions) and Oblivion - love them both. But if they bring out a new one I might have to buy a new computer! Can't afford!


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Back in 2008, someone from Bethesda had announced that they were planning on _The Elder Scrolls V_ to be released in 2010, but considering that we're almost in August but have yet to even hear a rumour, I'm guessing it's not happening.

Let's hope it's sooner rather than later.

2011?


----------



## CyBeR

I understand that this is slated to be the basis for the next game's story. So I'm assuming there's a big reveal coming our way in a few months, especially with Bethesda expanding its attributes lately.


----------



## Wiggum

What is the "main quest" that you speak of? 

I'm last to the table, I only started playing it this last spring. I've logged in about 120 hours, and haven't even joined the fighter's guild yet, haven't been to the arena, and have done nothing, outside of becoming a full member, in the mage's guild.

I've gotten the keys for the doors in the Shivering Isles, but haven't explored it at all.

For 50 bucks, that's a deal on entertainment.

I've gotten a little too buff though, may have to restart.


----------



## Tansy

The main quest starts when you take the King's amulet to Weylon Priory


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

I shudder to think of how unbalanced Wiggum is. Over 100 hours and no real quests done? 

Even my level 32 main on Xbox 360 finished the main story quest is 60 hours time.

And you really should explore Shivering Isles, it's a fun place to be.  And the Arena. Good way to make money there.


----------



## Redthing

Bah! Main quest, who needs it!? I never finished it (I think I did maybe 4 or 5 quests). I got distracted by guild stuff and random caves. I spent most of my time following the main road that completely encircles the Imperial City, exploring caves and a doing minor quests. Then I got to level 30 and the game got boring  They really need to fix the leveling system, this game can get way too easy!


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

Adjust the difficulty. 


Have you tried the Shivering Isles, Redthing? Or any mods to make the game more....interesting?


----------

